# What's the story on Bermuda + Rye?



## sethgho (Jul 30, 2019)

This is the first season I've noticed some folks talking about a winter overseed of their Bermuda with rye grass.

Is this a common practice? Or is this some sort of YOLO lawn rebel stuff? I can't quite make sense of it.

I've always had St. Augustine lawns, but I'm currently planning a full renovation for this Spring of a new property that's all weeds. If this Bermuda+Rye cycle is something that would lead to nearly year round green lawn in Texas, I might have to actually consider a Bermuda lawn! Anyway, thanks in advance!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

sethgho said:


> This is the first season I've noticed some folks talking about a winter overseed of their Bermuda with rye grass.
> 
> Is this a common practice? Or is this some sort of YOLO lawn rebel stuff? I can't quite make sense of it.
> 
> I've always had St. Augustine lawns, but I'm currently planning a full renovation for this Spring of a new property that's all weeds. If this Bermuda+Rye cycle is something that would lead to nearly year round green lawn in Texas, I might have to actually consider a Bermuda lawn! Anyway, thanks in advance!


That's it really. Purely aesthetics. And yeah, it's a pretty common practice.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Common pratice on farms to help the nutrients in the soil between rotations. And lately with carbon capture / release.

And seems that a few youtubers and forum members have tried it and they have done it followers will.

Just like snow foam in the detailing forums.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep, purely aesthetic - for off season color while the bermuda is dormant. It's a neat grass, and fun to mow because it stripes so effortlessly. @J_nick mowed mine today.


----------



## sethgho (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the input! I think this may turn me around on my opinion of Bermuda.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

All the golf courses (and most homeowners) here in Arizona do this every year. Super common practice.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Ware

This is my first season seeding P77...so next year after the P77 is 1 year old I have considered seeding RYE.

Did it hurt your Bermuda in any negative ways?

Hurt Spring green up?

You just spray it out and kill it off...???...I guess?...vs letting the heat naturally kill it off?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> This is my first season seeding P77...so next year after the P77 is 1 year old I have considered seeding RYE.
> 
> Did it hurt your Bermuda in any negative ways?
> 
> ...


My bermuda was fine after my overseed. I sprayed it out ahead of spring green-up with MSM Turf. Rye can be allelopathic, so killing it is recommended - read more here.


----------



## crstude (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm kicking around trying this next fall. I wanted to get weeds under control before next spring since I battled rescuegrass and little barley the majority of spring and crabgrass throughout summer. My question is, is it even worth doing annual or prg in the transition zone where I'm at? Northern Oklahoma. At what temp if any does the rye check out too from the cold? I literally know nothing about rye besides annual and perennial. Thoughts?


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

I just Spread ryegrass maybe 7 days ago to keep nutrients in the soil since I killed off all of the st aug to prep for Bermuda. It grows super fast.

Literally threw this down 7 days ago.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

It'll be a challenge to keep your neighbors St Augustine out. It runs hard when properly maintained.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

robertmehrer said:


> I just Spread ryegrass maybe 7 days ago to keep nutrients in the soil since I killed off all of the st aug to prep for Bermuda. It grows super fast.
> 
> Literally threw this down 7 days ago.


Does your neighbor have St Augustine turf? If so get some Quinclorac on hand because this is going to be a challenge.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> robertmehrer said:
> 
> 
> > I just Spread ryegrass maybe 7 days ago to keep nutrients in the soil since I killed off all of the st aug to prep for Bermuda. It grows super fast.
> ...


Yup, they don't maintain it. I usually edge down the line as well.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

david_ said:


> It'll be a challenge to keep your neighbors St Augustine out. It runs hard when properly maintained.


He doesn't maintain it... it's dead most of the year... he might mow once a month or when the hoa makes him.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

robertmehrer said:


> david_ said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be a challenge to keep your neighbors St Augustine out. It runs hard when properly maintained.
> ...


You're going to have one heck of a domination line between bermuda and that SA.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> robertmehrer said:
> 
> 
> > david_ said:
> ...


That's my goal lol. They grow the SA so high and let it get all thatched up. They all think tall st aug looks good. I hate it. I want a low cut clean lines yard.


----------

